# To the lucky Maxey Owners out there...



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello Proud Maxey Owners,

I've decided to have a bash at making my own Maxeys, and I would be very grateful if someone who already has some could take some really clear, big(ish) pictures of one (particularly the grill front bit) and post them up?

Just as a side thought, if I copy the instructions and diagrams out of my Exhibition and Pet Mice book and post those too, perhaps this thread could be a sticky to help newbies make their own Maxeys?

As a random thought, if every NMC member made just one Maxey and donated it to the club, think how many there'd be to hire!

Many thanks in advance!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Sounds like a labour of love there Sarah. Are you making lidless or lidded?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Lidless for now I think 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Here are some photos I already have in Photobucket that have Maxeys in (ignore the mice :lol: )


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

That's great Cait, thank you 

Now I'm wondering where the bloomin' heck I'm going to find grill bits like that... Anyone have any ideas?

Sarah xxx


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm afraid the last people who made them had to solder individual bits of wire together... fun eh?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

The bars are punch bar fronts which are used to make fronts for cage bird show cages.Canary or finch size would be needed.I suggest you get a copy of a news paper called cage and aviary available from w h smiths to look for a supplier.


----------



## Dragonfly-Stud (Oct 5, 2008)

I've got some wire fronts going spare.
I think I have around 10 of them also an unfinished maxey to work from as well, they came with the last set of maxey's I picked up but are of no use to me.
pm if interested.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, Steve's selling me some grills (Thank you!) so I will take pictures and do a step by step guide, and let you all know how I get on 

Sarah xxx


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

I have also been thinking about making these. I just need to get hold of 1 to get a idea of the build.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Cait! The last pic there is of my cham doe, is the one above that of her too?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

No the one with the rosette was Dave Safe's


----------

